# Your favourite Silmarillion story



## Prince Ashitaka (Feb 5, 2018)

I can't count the amount of times I've read Silmarillion. But my favourite story has to be Beren and Luthien. I always can't wait to get to this chapter. 

It's heart wrenching but beautiful and soulful at the same time. With exciting adventures. 

Which stories do you enjoy the most in the Silmarillion?


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Feb 5, 2018)

Beren and Luthien for sure, I'm a sucker for Fantasy Love Stories.  

I've yet to complete _The Silmarillion, _I'm on Turin's chapter, and I'm somewhat afraid to complete it! 

CL


----------



## octoburn (Feb 5, 2018)

CirdanLinweilin said:


> Beren and Luthien for sure, I'm a sucker for Fantasy Love Stories.
> 
> I've yet to complete _The Silmarillion, _I'm on Turin's chapter, and I'm somewhat afraid to complete it!
> 
> CL


The story of Turin is, to me, not only my favorite story in the Silmarillion, but one of my favorite stories, period. It is extremely downbeat, tragic and sad. But, it's role in the overall mythology, though it may be small in how it literally interacts with the major characters (aside from Thingol) it is literally pivotal in the arrival at the War of Wrath and Morgoth's downfall.

If this story never takes place, would Nargothrond have been overthrown in the same manner, placing Glaurung over a hoard, that includes the Nauglamir? If Hurin does not take the Nauglamir to Thingol, the Silmaril is never set in it, Thingol is not killed, Melian doesn't leave, abandoning the Girdle of Melian, the Silmaril doesn't eventually make it's way to Earendil, to sail to Valinor. So this story, IMO, reinforces what Eru told Melkor, that even things done in evil, turn to His will, in the end.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Feb 5, 2018)

octoburn said:


> So this story, IMO, reinforces what Eru told Melkor, that even things done in evil, turn to His will, in the end.



That is an excellent point!

CL


----------



## Prince Ashitaka (Feb 5, 2018)

octoburn said:


> The story of Turin is, to me, not only my favorite story in the Silmarillion, but one of my favorite stories, period. It is extremely downbeat, tragic and sad. But, it's role in the overall mythology, though it may be small in how it literally interacts with the major characters (aside from Thingol) it is literally pivotal in the arrival at the War of Wrath and Morgoth's downfall.
> 
> If this story never takes place, would Nargothrond have been overthrown in the same manner, placing Glaurung over a hoard, that includes the Nauglamir? If Hurin does not take the Nauglamir to Thingol, the Silmaril is never set in it, Thingol is not killed, Melian doesn't leave, abandoning the Girdle of Melian, the Silmaril doesn't eventually make it's way to Earendil, to sail to Valinor. So this story, IMO, reinforces what Eru told Melkor, that even things done in evil, turn to His will, in the end.



I always found Turin's story was way too tragic and teary for me. How much worse can someone's life get. 

Can't help but feel sorry for the guy


----------



## octoburn (Feb 5, 2018)

steven Wu said:


> I always found Turin's story was way too tragic and teary for me. How much worse can someone's life get.
> 
> Can't help but feel sorry for the guy



Clearly. I'd read it in the Silmarillion before, but when I read it in CoH and had this part tacked on at the end, it is the most emotionally moving piece of literature I've ever read.



Childern of Hurin said:


> Sitting in the shadow of the stone there was a figure bent over its knees. Some homeless wanderer broken with age it seemed, too wayworn to heed his coming; but its rags were the remnants of a woman's garb. At length as Húrin stood there silent she cast back her tattered hood and lifted up her face slowly, haggard and hungry as a long-hunted wolf. Grey she was, sharp-nosed with broken teeth, and with a lean hand she clawed at the cloak upon her breast. But suddenly her eyes looked into his, and then Húrin knew her; for though they were wild now and full of fear, a light still gleamed in them hard to endure: the elven-light that long ago had earned her her name, Eðelwen, proudest of mortal women in the days of old.
> 
> '"Eledhwen! Eledhwen!' Húrin cried; and she rose and stumbled forward, and he caught her in his arms.
> "'You come at last,' she said. 'I have waited too long.'
> ...


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Feb 6, 2018)

octoburn said:


> Clearly. I'd read it in the Silmarillion before, but when I read it in CoH and had this part tacked on at the end, it is the most emotionally moving piece of literature I've ever read.



.....................................................
(Because no words are necessary)


CL


----------



## Phuc Do (Mar 29, 2018)

Also Turin's story for me. It struck the melancholy part of me. I also find his stoic personality inspiring.


----------



## Blueduindain (Mar 31, 2018)

That's a pretty hard question; I really can't decide! I suppose if I had to choose it would be Turin Turambar.​


Prince Ashitaka said:


> I always found Turin's story was way too tragic and teary for me. How much worse can someone's life get.
> 
> Can't help but feel sorry for the guy


I know, Turin is the embodiment of Murphy's law! Everything that can go wrong will;to Turin and anyone he loves.


----------



## Prince Ashitaka (Apr 3, 2018)

Sounds like Turin is the most popular and loved story in the Silmarillion.


----------



## Sir Gawain d'Orchany (May 6, 2018)

For me either the coming of the elves or fall of gondolin or the final chapter about pre the hobbit

The fall of Gondolin


----------



## Cloudhauler (Jun 19, 2018)

Honestly difficult to choose, but I’d probably say The Flight of the Noldor. So much amazing imagery and so many great speeches. But I only pick that one because it’s First Age.

My favorite story in the whole book is Akallabêth. I can’t get enough of the tale of Númenor.


----------



## Ithilethiel (Jun 22, 2018)

Hands down, _Of Beren and Lúthien_. I also enjoy, O_f the Beginning of Days _and _Of the Coming of the Elves and the Captivity of Melkor.
_
I too as CL am a sucker for fantasy love stories especially ones told as beautifully as theirs. I enjoy, _Of the Beginning... _and _Of the Coming... _because they are Creation stories which always interest me. 

They both follow along the lines of the biblical story of _Yahweh_, _The Four Creations _of the N.A. Hopi, _Odin and Ymir _of Norse Mythology and countless others of the same. Tolkien's imagery in the Creation story of Arda and of the elves is so breathtaking I can't help wishing myself into it.

_And when Valinor was full-wrought and the mansions of the Valar were established, in the midst of the plain beyond the mountains they built their city, Valmar of many bells. Before its western gate there was a green mound, Ezellohar, that is named also Corollairë; and Yavanna hallowed it, and she sat there long upon the green grass and sang a song of power, in which was set all her thought of things that grow in the earth. But Nienna thought in silence, and watered the mound with tears. In that time the Valar were gathered together to hear the song of Yavanna, and they sat silent upon their thrones of council in the Máhanaxar, the Ring of Doom near to the golden gates of Valmar; and Yavanna Kementári sang before them and they watched.

And as they watched, upon the mound there came forth two slender shoots; and silence was over all the world in that hour, nor was there any sound save the chanting of Yavanna. Under her song the saplings grew and became fair and tall, and came to flower; and thus there awoke in the world the Two Trees of Valinor. Of all things which Yavanna made they have most renown, and about their fate all the Tales of the Eldar days are woven. (From Of the Beginning of Days)_
...

_Then Varda went forth from the council, and she looked out from the height of Taniquetil, and beheld the darkness of Middle-earth beneath the innumerable stars, faint and far. Then she began a great labour, greatest of all the works of the Valar since their coming into Arda. She took the silver dews from the vats of Telperion, and therewith she made new stars and brighter against the coming of the Firstborn; wherefore she whose name out of the deeps of time and the labours of Eä was Tintallë, the Kindler, was called after by the Elves Elentári, Queen of the Stars. (From Of the Coming of Elves...)_

The telling of the, ..._Captivity of Melkor _is the history of the coming of evil and the evil creations of Melkor, of Sauron and the _War for the Sake of the Elves, _the diaspora of the Elves, the destruction of Telperion and Laurelin. 

The tales told in both are filled with so much of the legend that informs Tolkien's future writings in the _LOTR _trilogy and beyond and Tolkien's telling is so spiritual and reverent I can't help enjoying and admiring them.


----------



## Halasían (Jun 22, 2018)

Ithilethiel said:


> _Then Varda went forth from the council, and she looked out from the height of Taniquetil, and beheld the darkness of Middle-earth beneath the innumerable stars, faint and far. Then she began a great labour, greatest of all the works of the Valar since their coming into Arda. She took the silver dews from the vats of Telperion, and therewith she made new stars and brighter against the coming of the Firstborn; wherefore she whose name out of the deeps of time and the labours of Eä was Tintallë, the Kindler, was called after by the Elves Elentári, Queen of the Stars. (From Of the Coming of Elves...)_



Yes! one of my favourite passages, and Varda is my favourite of the Valar! Even now when I am out under the stars, I think of Varda!



> Childern of Hurin said:
> Sitting in the shadow of the stone there was a figure bent over its knees. Some homeless wanderer broken with age it seemed, too wayworn to heed his coming; but its rags were the remnants of a woman's garb. At length as Húrin stood there silent she cast back her tattered hood and lifted up her face slowly, haggard and hungry as a long-hunted wolf. Grey she was, sharp-nosed with broken teeth, and with a lean hand she clawed at the cloak upon her breast. But suddenly her eyes looked into his, and then Húrin knew her; for though they were wild now and full of fear, a light still gleamed in them hard to endure: the elven-light that long ago had earned her her name, Eðelwen, proudest of mortal women in the days of old.
> 
> '"Eledhwen! Eledhwen!' Húrin cried; and she rose and stumbled forward, and he caught her in his arms.
> ...



Yes, my favourite chapter of the Silmarillion _Of Turin Turambar_ had another cincarnation in Unfinished Tales in the chapter _Narn I Hîn Húrin_, and finally, the book Children of Hurin. As much as I like Beren and Luthien, I wasn't as overwheilmed with the stand alone book as I was Children of Hurin. I do look forward to the Gondolin book as I thought it was too abrupt in its ending in The Silmarillion.


----------



## Gozerthegozarian (Nov 20, 2022)

Halasían said:


> Yes! one of my favourite passages, and Varda is my favourite of the Valar! Even now when I am out under the stars, I think of Varda!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, my favourite chapter of the Silmarillion _Of Turin Turambar_ had another cincarnation in Unfinished Tales in the chapter _Narn I Hîn Húrin_, and finally, the book Children of Hurin. As much as I like Beren and Luthien, I wasn't as overwheilmed with the stand alone book as I was Children of Hurin. I do look forward to the Gondolin book as I thought it was too abrupt in its ending in The Silmarillion


I agree. “Children of Hurin” literally brought me to tears. This book, to quote C.S. Lewis “is a book that will break your heart. “. . .


----------



## d4rk3lf (Nov 21, 2022)

The very favorite is Ainulindale - creation of the world. 

But, other then that, my favorite is creation of the Silmarils, Morgoth betrayal, and whole mess Feanor created. 
I am a pretty sad that Feanor died so soon, as I wanted to see him in some epic battles, and wanted to see his relations with Thingol and Melian.... would they be good or bad.. I guess.. very bad.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 21, 2022)

Likely "Beren and Luthien" or "The Story of Turin" for me.


----------



## grendel (Nov 21, 2022)

There is so much suffering and tragedy, it's hard (for me, anyway) to read some of these stories more than once. I do like the tale of Earendil and the War of Wrath. But they're quite brief, comparatively; I suspect that Tolkien Senior hadn't yet written down many thoughts about those events, and so Christopher Tolkien had little to go by when he compiled the Sil.

"But it availed him not." One of my favorite lines, brief but powerful.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 21, 2022)

grendel said:


> I do like the tale of Earendil


As do I. Such a beautiful almost mystic tale.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Nov 22, 2022)

I probably wouldn't be able to choose. I like the entire Silmarillion. Why must I choose?


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 22, 2022)

You don't need to, technically. Yet I would think for you it would be Ainulindale, right?


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Nov 22, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> You don't need to, technically. Yet I would think for you it would be Ainulindale, right?


Ainulindalë and Valaquenta, potentially tied (and they quite seemingly are).


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Nov 30, 2022)

I'm not finished with The Silmarillion, currently on Chapter 14. I've loved all of it so far, but anything involving the drama of the Fëanorians has been the most interesting part to me so far.

First of all, I think Fëanor is so interesting as a character. After Morgoth killed Finwë and stole the Silmarils, I could understand why Fëanor's grief moved him to action, and I was appreciating that he was willing to take a stand- until, of course, he attacked the Teleri and everything went downhill from there.

Then there was the way the Valar grieved after Morgoth and Ungoliant destroyed the Trees- it moved me because they mourned firstly for Fëanor and the dark path he had chosen, which to me illustrates their compassion. 

I was surprised and disappointed that Fëanor died so suddenly, I would have liked to see more of him.

The Thangorodrim story is what got me interested in Maedhros. Especially because of the way Fingon rescued him and how that healed some of the rift between Fëanor's sons and their cousins/uncles. And the way it paralleled Sam rescuing Frodo, by the song being what brought them together!

I'm looking forward to finding out what else The Silmarillion has in store!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Nov 30, 2022)

Well, I saw where someone said that every chapter after the first could have been titled "How Things Got Even Worse", so . . . have fun. 😄


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 1, 2022)

@Maedhros_Nelyafinwë , 
If you like the story of Feanor, you may also like Turin Turambar. Very tragic though, I warn you.


----------



## Ealdwyn (Dec 1, 2022)

I do love Turin. I'm a sucker for a tragedy and his downfall is just so relentless. 
But I also adore Fingolfin's stand against Morgoth - tragic in it's own right, but also magnificent. I think I might have a tiny crush on Fingolfin 😍


might have


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 1, 2022)

Be glad you don't have a crush on Fëanor, or else you'll be consumed by his passionate flames before you can even comprehend what's going on. 🥰


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 1, 2022)

True enough.... Relationships have a cost..


----------



## d4rk3lf (Dec 2, 2022)

Estë said:


> Be glad you don't have a crush on Fëanor,


Also, be glad because you're not a mother of Feanor.... his very birth would consume you. 🥰

-----------
Basically, be glad you're not anything to Feanor.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 2, 2022)

d4rk3lf said:


> Basically, be glad you're not anything to Feanor.


When you're his oldest son and are torn between love for your father and not wholly supporting his evil deeds, but getting involved in them anyway and bringing a curse on yourself... RIP!


----------



## ElynAltariel (Dec 3, 2022)

My favourite Story is "The Children of Hurin"; because it is totally tragic, very moving, a sad, but extremly good written story. What a pitty, that Galadriels neece Finduilas had to die in such a horrible, painful way and so early. Galadriel really lost a lot of family members in the Silmarillion...all her brothers, her neece...her whole family in Middle earth. And it was really tragic, that Hurins mother didnt go with the elves, when they come to take her and his sister with them to Doriath...then this would have never happened.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 4, 2022)

Maedhros_Nelyafinwë said:


> When you're his oldest son and are torn between love for your father and not wholly supporting his evil deeds, but getting involved in them anyway and bringing a curse on yourself... RIP!


I feel bad for all of the House of Fëanor, you know...

I am perhaps amongst the few who happen to like Fëanor...although I'm not sure that's a good thing, or not...


----------



## Ent (Dec 4, 2022)

As with @Maedhros_Nelyafinwë, I have not yet finished reading all of SIL. (gasp..!).
But my researches have taken me throughout its pages.

That said, some of you know Ent a bit, and it's always hard to choose 'a favorite,' or 'the one,' or whatever other distinction without long pondering. 
And even then, in this case I fear It may not be possible.

Each part, and each aspect of each part, of SIL feeds into, and feeds from, the rest. None of it truly stands alone (that Ent can determine so far). 

So--how to evaluate "in general" a _favorite_? What is the definition of "favorite" at the moment, and why? 
The perspective changes with the facet of the gem through which one chooses to view it. 
As Scrooge said, "There's more of gravy than of grave about you" and this is certainly true about any given moment within which we observe a thing. 

There is currently nothing to provide an imbalance upon my scales - and certainly not a lasting one. 
I find it all enjoyable thus far, and (I think with Tolkien himself), all of it essential.


----------



## Gloranthan (Dec 6, 2022)

I love all the stuff with Eöl and his cursed swords. I'm a big fan of Elric (Moorecock, not the anime character) and it's obvious a major component of his character is inspired by Eol and the same cursed-sword/broken sword stories that Tolkien himself was inspired by. I am not a fan of D&D-style 'dark elves', as they're kind of corny and over-the-top, but Eol seems like an awesome dude _with a horrible temper and an aversion to socialization. _We'd probably be friends IRL, or he'd kill me. Either way, interesting fellow.

And, because I am *metal*, I love anything to do with Angband and Morgoth.

I also *love* when Feanor slams the door in Sauron's face. Ballsy. I think that was in the Silmarillion, maybe I'm conflating something from the other unpublished works.



> I am perhaps amongst the few who happen to like Fëanor...although I'm not sure that's a good thing, or not...


Feanor is my favorite character in Middle Earth, period. (I keep switching the dipthong the wrong way, _ae)._


----------



## Elthir (Dec 6, 2022)

Gloranthan said:


> Feanor is my favorite character in Middle Earth, period. (I keep switching the dipthong the wrong way, _ae)._



*Faenor* is the genuine Sindarin form, so don't worry 

*Feanor* (three syllables) is the form nearly always used in histories in legends, and *"probably"* [according to _The Shibboleth of Feanor_], arose through scribal confusion.


----------



## Gloranthan (Dec 6, 2022)

Elthir said:


> *Faenor* is the genuine Sindarin form, so don't worry
> 
> *Feanor* (three syllables) is the form nearly always used in histories in legends, and *"probably"* [according to _The Shibboleth of Feanor_], arose through scribal confusion.


You could call him Ned Tucket and he'd still be a bad-ass. "Kill me and I'll nuke you with my soul," what a champ!


----------

